# Other Animals > Other Amphibians >  New Article Greater Sirens

## findiviglio

Hi All,

  Please check out my new article:


Greater Siren Care & Natural History 
  Comments and questions appreciated, 

  Thanks, Frank

----------


## Lacibeth

Very interesting.  I'd never heard of them before so I'm useless on a critique unless it's grammar.

----------


## SkeletalFrog

The first picture is my (now deceased) siren that I uploaded to WP, awesome!  I think I may have uploaded some other pics of it in a cage that had more naturally colored gravel somewhere on Wikimedia Commons, if you want. Also, sometime soon I'll finish assembling its skeleton (it's about 95% done, just needs a few more bits of glue and to mount it to a board) and uploading those pics.  Their skulls are quite odd looking.

----------


## n321

Thank you, Frank! You really contribute a lot.

----------

